# History of the English Calvinistic Baptists 1791-1892



## Pilgrim (Nov 17, 2007)

Is anyone familiar with this book by Robert Oliver? I hadn't been aware of it until I saw it at the NOBTS bookstore yesterday.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 18, 2007)

Review here but not sure if available online.

New Focus | That the purpose of God according to election might stand


----------

